# 2016 Nissan Titan Packs 555 LB-FT of Torque



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is looking to create a whole new segment in the truck world with the new 2016 Nissan Titan XD, revealed today at the 2015 Detroit Auto Show. *
> 
> The new 2016 Titan is going to be offered with two sizes of fully boxed frames, the larger of which will be called the Titan XD. With a 151.6-inch wheelbase, the XD model will be roughly 20-inches longer than the standard model. The XD will house the 5.0-liter Cummins V8 diesel engine putting out 310 hp and 555 lb-ft of torque hooked up to a six-speed Aisin automatic transmission. Two gasoline burning motors – a V8 and V6 – will be available at a later date.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Titan Packs 555 LB-FT of Torque at AutoGuide.com.


----------

